

Show HN: Stream music from one iOS device to another - gtrfan77
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/music-stream-free/id914026908?ls=1&mt=8

======
funnyGuy77
Can I stream from my Mac?

------
abd41d
How long does the background player last?

------
alantinard
What formats does the app support? How does it handle DRM? It seems to play
most file types on my iPod touch. I would love to hear more about this.

------
mikinner
Doesn't iOS already allow this? Is it is just streaming from a device to
Airplay devices like the Apple TV?

------
xyz4455
I just tried out the app and it works pretty well. Can you add an option to
skip half way through the song?

------
steveotucker
Been looking for something like this.

------
letmethink12
Where is the Android version?

------
ludite313
Nice, I didn't think Apple would let an app like this through the store.

------
blue4berryB
Kewl, I've been looking for a way to put my old iPod touch to use.

------
axelf1212
Flippin sweet

